# 25mm tires on 65.1?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried it on mine - complete no go with my zipp 303 wheel/powertap hub. there is not enough clearance on the NDS...can a spacer be used to push it over to the right? or are 25mm tires a complete no go with zipp 303s? I am not sure that the 23mm tires don't look lie a better aero profile on these wheels anyway.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm confused.

First off 25mm tires fit perfectly fine. Secondly there should be no such thing as tire clearance on one side but not the other. Where exactly is it rubbing?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd first have either the wheel checked to assure for a symmetrical dish, then the frame if the wheel is perfectly symmetrical to see if it was not made properly. 

If you put the wheel in backwards, cassette opposite from the derailleur, is the tire closer to the opposite side??


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

With a 23mm is dosnt rub...with a 25mm tire it rubs on the non drive side chain stay . i will try flipping it and I will also try a shamal wheel from another bike that has a 25 mounted to see if it clears. I think the zipp wheel makes it wider than most other wheels


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I think the zipp wheel makes it wider than most other wheels



I think that being it is closer on one side wider should mean little, and being off center should mean more. You said the 23 doesn't cause an issue, came rim? Is it because the off center state of wheel or frame is not an issue with a skinner tire?
Is the 23 STILL CLOSER on one side than the other, a few things can cause this.
Let's get to the bottom of it, I assume that is why you posted about it??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm looking at a 65.1 with Enve's and 25's right now. The chainstays have identical clearance on either side, it's perfectly symmetrical with clearance.

So maybe you're not putting your wheel into the frame straight. Or maybe your wheel is buggered. I'm leaning towards the former. Having your wheel be dished incorrectly is possible I suppose. Did it covert from 10 speed to 11 speed?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a Powertap built into the wheel by my LBS so I will have them look at it....maybe the zipps spread the wheels more? Still would not explain why it is closer to NDS....I was hoping because it is "asymmetric".....guess not


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have heds with 25s on them that balloon to a 28 no problem at all


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

My 25mm Vittoria tubulars glued to Bora One rims measure 25.5mm and are also closer to the left (non drive side) chainstay than the right (drive side) chainstay on my Dogma 65.1. The clearance is 2mm to the left chainstay and 3mm to the right chainstay. I placed some electrical tape inside both chainstays to test for tire rub.


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

Just found out my Bora One tubulars were not dished symmetrically from the factory which is what caused the rear rim to be closer to the left chainstay than the right on my Dogma 65.1 Think 2. I am in the process of getting them dished correctly.


----------



## Bbirdfromspace (4 mo ago)

Hi I have a pina 65.1 think 2 dogma also. My 3.4 enves fitted with 25mm vittoria corsas are also rubbing the chainstays. Think the clearances are pretty tight on both sides. Is this normal? I used to run 25mm on. The industry i9 clinchers. No prob with that. Anyone can explain to me whtehr 65.1 can really take on a 25mm rear tyre or 23mm is the max limit? Thanks


----------

